# Seiko C153-5007 calculator watch



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi guys,

Here some photo's I made from this nice vintage Seiko C153 5007. It is the first calculator from Seiko and from the start a good model. It is in great condition. This one is from 1979.

If you like you can see the photo's in a higher resolution. Hope you enjoy them.


Seiko C153-5007 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Seiko C153-5007 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


Seiko C153-5007 03 by Bidle, on Flickr


Seiko C153-5007 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


Seiko C153-5007 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


Seiko C153-5007 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


Seiko C153-5007 05 by Bidle, on Flickr

Thx for watching!!:-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Fantastic piece, Bidle :-!

I can read "base metal top" engraved in the caseback :think:
I assume this refers to the _plate_ for the calculator pushers :think:

The whole watch is *stainless steel*, right ? The bracelet has _solid links_ ?

I remember the SEIKOs were much more expensive than the CASIOs, in the 80s', mostly because of the build quality (SS case _vs_ plated resin). It was hard to figure the price difference for a child, because they _looked_ the same :roll:

Really a great watch, huge congrats :-!


----------



## rhst1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Best calculator watch I've seen pics of.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Thank you. It all started with me wanting a calculator watch with a percentage button. While investigating I learned the history behind these models and decided to go for the Seiko C153-5007.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Too trick!!! Great macro pictures. The side shot of the case reminds me of my old typewriter. Very nice.


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

Very cool vintage. It still look brand new, do you regularly wear this? Or is this just a display piece? Cheers.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Nokie said:


> Too trick!!! Great macro pictures. The side shot of the case reminds me of my old typewriter. Very nice.


Thank you, I also thought of an Accordeon.



VoltesV said:


> Very cool vintage. It still look brand new, do you regularly wear this? Or is this just a display piece? Cheers.


Yes it is indeed like new. I do wear all my watches, but this probably not too often. Also have one from 1978 which is in used condition, but also looks very nice.


----------



## downlowmatt (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi. I have stumbled across this thread and forum as I have a Seiko C153 which I have worn daily for the last ten years.

It is a fantastic watch and really hardwearing too, I have managed to keep it in great condition, although nowhere near as good as your fantastic piece.

The only reason I have started researching the C153 again is that, last week, my battery ran out (or so I thought). Took it to my regular watch place, who have replaced the battery twice before, after looking at it they advised me that they hadn't fitted a new battery as, when they removed the old one they found the old battery had leaked, despite a clean up it hadn't started up again. Obviously I was disappointed but hey you've got to be pragmatic, I thought I could either find a boffin who'd get it going again or if not find another one in better condition.

The following day guess what... the watch started working again! I was well pleased. You know how it is when you appreciate something more than you did before after losing it or fixing it?

Anyway this episode has made me think my C153 may not run forever, so I am looking for a replacement. Which brings me to...



Bidle said:


> Also have one from 1978 which is in used condition, but also looks very nice.


 - would you be interested in selling your spare?

Ok hope you've enjoyed this silly story.... I can guess this won't be my last post on here 

Cheers


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

downlowmatt said:


> Hi. I have stumbled across this thread and forum as I have a Seiko C153 which I have worn daily for the last ten years.
> 
> It is a fantastic watch and really hardwearing too, I have managed to keep it in great condition, although nowhere near as good as your fantastic piece.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thx for your post and welcome to the forum!!
I bought another one exactly for the same reason; Spare-parts. The other one is also in a good condition but not as perfect as this '79.

Happy hunting and enjoy your watch.


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

fantastic watch, and pics .

I have one in collection and many vintage LED and LCD watches, soon I post a pics...

I just need to observe, you wrote that the watch is from 1979y , but I have to correct you, the serial number on case tell the watch is produce in march 1978y.


----------



## alnec1983 (Mar 20, 2014)

Damn, it has passed so long from when i saw this type of watches..... Fantastic!


----------

